# Photo grey lens cloth?



## Glass Scratcher (May 15, 2008)

Ok so I have tried to check the archives for a message I thought was only a week or 2 old, and have not found it.  Someone posted using or having some towels or lens cloths that could be used for a 18% grey photo card, to help color balance ones camera.  Does anyone remember or could the poster say where they got theirs or what brand it was.

Thanks.


----------



## its_virgil (May 15, 2008)

Try the photography article on the home page.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Glass Scratcher_
> 
> Ok so I have tried to check the archives for a message I thought was only a week or 2 old, and have not found it.  Someone posted using or having some towels or lens cloths that could be used for a 18% grey photo card, to help color balance ones camera.  Does anyone remember or could the poster say where they got theirs or what brand it was.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## gketell (May 15, 2008)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/220482-REG/Microstar_81012_Micro_Fiber_18_Gray_Lens.html

http://www.adorama.com/CPMFCGXL.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...rand_OPCCBHGRIP_Micro_Fiber_18_Gray_Lens.html

http://www.cleanstar.net/microfiber-cloths.htm

Thank you Google: "18% grey OR gray microfiber cloth"


----------



## gerryr (May 16, 2008)

I'll add one more.  This is the Spudz 12 x 12 18% gray microfiber cloth from B & H, about $5.00 cheaper than Adorama.  This is what I use and they're great.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/387585-REG/Spudz_PHOTO25_Micro_Fiber_Cleaning_Cloth.html


----------

